# First trip since getting back



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

So after eight months being in the desert I finally made it back! Took the wife fishing yesterday and finally got a cobia on the boat. Not a giant (37") but my first cobia on my boat!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice Ling!! Welcome back, and stay outta my way! LoL. O*D*W


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

welcome back and thank you for your service.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Oustanding nice fish! More importantly glad your back and thank you for your service!


----------

